# Picking daughter up from Heathrow Terminal 5



## Kennysarmy (Jul 4, 2019)

In a couple of weeks I have to collect my daughter from Heathrow Terminal 5 at about 10.30pm one evening.

Any tips?

Never been to the airport before and don't want to be stung for huge parking charges if necessary!

She's been travelling light and will just have a back-pack.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 4, 2019)

The speed humps in the drop off / pick up area are savage.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 4, 2019)

I didn't find the parking charges were that bad.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 4, 2019)

Don't know about Heathrow but at Stansted there is a charge to pick up from outside the terminal building. In the mid stay car park there is free drop off and pick up and it's only about a 5 minute (free) bus ride from the terminal so this afternoon I'll just get the bus out to the car park and get picked up from there. Heathrow might operate a similar policy but I'm not sure.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 4, 2019)

I virtually live in Heathrow T5, there is no official pickup parking which is free. you will have to pay short stay, but Its proper easy, probably the best airport terminal for drop off and pickup.

Although if you know exactly when landing, i would loiter somewhere around the heathrow complex and get your daughter to text or call you when she has collected her luggage and collect her from the drop off on the top deck of the parking. This is officially not allowed, but at 10:30PM you will be fine, i wouldn't wait longer than 5 minutes up there though.

EDIT- Just saw she is travelling with no luggage, so get her to text when she gets through passport control. She will be about 5-10 minutes to the car park from there.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jul 4, 2019)

Rooter said:



			I virtually live in Heathrow T5, there is no official pickup parking which is free. you will have to pay short stay, but Its proper easy, probably the best airport terminal for drop off and pickup.

Although if you know exactly when landing, i would loiter somewhere around the heathrow complex and get your daughter to text or call you when she has collected her luggage and collect her from the drop off on the top deck of the parking. This is officially not allowed, but at 10:30PM you will be fine, i wouldn't wait longer than 5 minutes up there though.

EDIT- Just saw she is travelling with no luggage, so get her to text when she gets through passport control. She will be about 5-10 minutes to the car park from there.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks...

Is "the drop off on the top deck of the parking" - easily found? signposted?


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jul 4, 2019)

Is it viable to park their or is it a trek to the terminal?

Parking prices
Drive-up prices
First day: Â£29.50
*0-2 hours: Free*
Each additional 24-hour period or part thereof: Â£23.50


----------



## Rooter (Jul 4, 2019)

Kennysarmy said:



			Thanks...

Is "the drop off on the top deck of the parking" - easily found? signposted?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, its extremely easy. T5 has its own junction off the M25, you really cant go wrong!


----------



## Rooter (Jul 4, 2019)

Kennysarmy said:



			Is it viable to park their or is it a trek to the terminal?

Parking prices
Drive-up prices
First day: Â£29.50
*0-2 hours: Free*
Each additional 24-hour period or part thereof: Â£23.50
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure, (read 100% sure!) it is not free at the short stay! not sure where the above came from. The short stay is connected to the terminal building and is i think about a fiver for under 30 minutes. about 7-8 quid for an hour...


----------



## robinthehood (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm going to Luton later. . 4 quid for 13 mins
Oof


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2019)

You could always wait in Hounslow and tell her to get the Piccadilly line down there.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jul 4, 2019)

Rooter said:



			I'm pretty sure, (read 100% sure!) it is not free at the short stay! not sure where the above came from. The short stay is connected to the terminal building and is i think about a fiver for under 30 minutes. about 7-8 quid for an hour...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry that's the long stay rates


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 4, 2019)

Park at either of the maccy d's on the A4 and do what Rooter says, wait for her to ring and meet her at the drop off point upstairs. Dead easy to find just follow the signs for T5 passenger drop off.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 4, 2019)

Rooter said:



			Yes, its extremely easy. T5 has its own junction off the M25, you really cant go wrong!
		
Click to expand...

Uh oh!!!!


----------



## Rooter (Jul 4, 2019)

Kennysarmy said:



			Sorry that's the long stay rates
		
Click to expand...

Then that will be 5 miles from the terminal with a shuttle bus!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 4, 2019)

There was a piece on the news yesterday. Some coppers pulled up a car at Manchester on the motorway. They were picking up people from the airport and rather than pay they waited on the hard shoulder. Car parking drop off pick up charges are a disgrace at east midlands, etc etc.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 4, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			There was a piece on the news yesterday. Some coppers pulled up a car at Manchester on the motorway. They were picking up people from the airport and rather than pay they waited on the hard shoulder. Car parking drop off pick up charges are a disgrace at east midlands, etc etc.
		
Click to expand...

And they weren't the brightest bulbs in the chandelier. Car was uninsured and had illegal number plates so you think they wouldn't draw any unwanted attention from the rozzers. Car has been impounded. Muppets


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 4, 2019)

drive4show said:



			And they weren't the brightest bulbs in the chandelier. Car was uninsured and had illegal number plates so you think they wouldn't draw any unwanted attention from the rozzers. Car has been impounded. Muppets 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ that bit i didnt know. Typical Mancs ðŸ¤”


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 4, 2019)

Personally Iâ€™d just pay the parking 

Â£7.50 for up to hour Â£12 for 1-2

Just so much less faff


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 4, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146139437925093376


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jul 5, 2019)

Better change my plates (again)


----------

